Ask HN: Why are all these Rust related posts showing up on HN? - itsmefaz
======
AnimalMuppet
Because many of care about programming, and programming languages, and find
Rust to be an interesting language. And because Rust isn't yet in the "old
fogey" language category - it's still new enough that there are interesting
aspects of it to explore that (for most of us) haven't already been explored a
dozen times.

------
the_hoser
It's hot right now. They're in the "ramping up" phase of popularity.
Mainstream vendors are starting to take it seriously.

------
alrs
Good-natured brigading. People who have put time into Rust have made a career
bet that will only pay off once they can get a job somewhere using it. Others
aren't programmers, but like the "better" and "safer" story that goes along
with Rust, which allows for the signal of virtue when they evangelize.

------
gorgeous_france
Because it ticks all the boxes of performance and safety. The community,
documentation and tooling are also great.

------
dakom
Interesting - I noticed a similar thing and asked:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23060724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23060724)

Doesn't seem specific to Rust, I noticed a similar dynamic around other topics
over time.

